# Last post wins!



## ExoCorsair (Jul 24, 2007)

Pretty common forum game.

Rules:
1. The person who makes the last post in this thread wins.
2. Moderators who close this thread lose.
3. Moderators who delete posts lose.

Have fun!


----------



## pjk (Jul 24, 2007)

I win  Or do I not understand?


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jul 24, 2007)

Not anymore. :-/


----------



## Sturkman11 (Jul 24, 2007)

This game is hard and dumb. lolz , b/c peeps will always post after you! hehe.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jul 24, 2007)

That's the brilliance of this game!


----------



## pjk (Jul 25, 2007)

I win again (2).... first to 500 wins


----------



## HelloiamChow (Jul 25, 2007)

Chow wins.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jul 25, 2007)

First to 500? That's not the game...


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 25, 2007)

I don't want to win this game, please make me lose! (This will be my last post in this topic)


----------



## pjk (Jul 25, 2007)

Well, what is the point, you win everytime, but there is no objective to winning?


----------



## apoplectic (Jul 25, 2007)

wo0T!!!!!!


----------



## edd5190 (Jul 25, 2007)

Bom Chika Wah Wahhhhh!


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jul 25, 2007)

Well, the objective of the game is to have the last post in the thread when the thread dies...


----------



## xxbr3ndanxx (Jul 27, 2007)

yea.. people, stop posting in this thread, its causing spam.


----------



## gillesvdp (Jul 27, 2007)

I think this game is just intented to see who stayed until the end of the forum.
'Cause when it dies, the last person to post in here will always be remembered as "the last poster".


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jul 27, 2007)

Well, it's all in good fun. :X


----------



## Erik (Jul 27, 2007)

a bit lame to be honest


----------



## Rama (Jul 27, 2007)

I am going to have an Russian Pyraminx hurray me!!


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jul 28, 2007)

Is there any difference between a Russian Pyraminx and other Pyraminxes?


----------



## gillesvdp (Jul 28, 2007)

You can't average below 7 with normal pyraminxes.
Only Russian ones rock !


----------



## xxbr3ndanxx (Jul 28, 2007)

stop posting in this thread!! this will be the last post!!


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jul 28, 2007)

gillesvdp said:


> You can't average below 7 with normal pyraminxes.
> Only Russian ones rock !



I kind of don't believe that...

I guess I'll have to try after I get my Mefferts Pyraminx.


----------



## pjk (Jul 29, 2007)

This forum won't die... speedcubing will be around forever


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 29, 2007)

I guess I can post a serious reply on the pyraminx topic:

I used to solve pyraminx for fewest moves. I could always solve it in 14 moves or less (including the tips). 2 moves per second seems pretty easy so 7 seconds is definately possible on a Mefferts.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jul 29, 2007)

I actually read on the twistypuzzles forum that the white Tomy ones are the best... Can anyone confirm that? :X


----------



## aznblur (Jul 29, 2007)

Last post!


----------



## edd5190 (Jul 29, 2007)

I win! But not for long...


----------



## skyuzo (Jul 29, 2007)

I lose................................


----------



## pjk (Jul 30, 2007)

I use Mefferts black and I think 7 second avg is possible... sub-6 is probably too, but that will take a lot of work.


----------



## Rama (Jul 30, 2007)

Well the Russian ones just turn much smoother after you've turned them in the Mefferts ones have some anoying ''clicking'' system and the Russian ones are a lot smaller then the Mefferts ones, so the Pyraminx feels much better in your hands and the Russian ones has tiles.


----------



## pjk (Jul 31, 2007)

Yeah, I can see the smaller the better for sure... but that doesn't mean that sub-7 isn't possible. You can say sub-5 is possible with the Russian ones... maybe??


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 1, 2007)

I missed two auctions on the white Tomy pyraminxes today! 

Looks like I will only have a Mefferts to play with to prove Gilles wrong.


----------



## pjk (Aug 1, 2007)

Are the white ones more smooth, or smaller? What is so different about them compared to the Mefferts standards?

Also, Arnaud said he can do it in 14 moves or less.... can someone else do that and give an email? It takes me well over 14 moves.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 1, 2007)

http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7353

I'm not sure, which is why I wanted to get one.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 2, 2007)

http://www.geocities.com/jaapsch/puzzles/pyraminx.htm

11 moves is optimal, excluding the tips. So 15 moves is optimal. I guess I never got one of the 32 scrambles (out of 933.120) that requires 11 moves.

Finding an 11 moves solution (excluding tips) is relatively easy. Just try it 10 times and you will probably get 4 or 5 already.


----------



## pjk (Aug 2, 2007)

So is the way Jaap describes and the way Matyas describes (http://www.rubikkocka.hu/angol/pages/piraminxeng.htm) the shortest solutions? When you did 14/15 moves, is that how you did it? I currently build up 1 layer, then permute the remaining 3. Is that a longer method?

Arnaud, can you type up a quick example solve please and describe what you see, etc. Thanks


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 3, 2007)

Doing 1 layer and then permutate the remaining 3 "edges" is obviously not going to be the shortest solution in most cases and neither is the "keyhole" method that is also quite popular.

Simply try connecting edges to their centers without creating "flipped edges". Even if you use layer-by-layer that would give you a really short solution. With a layer-method you have a chance of about 1/6 to skip the 2nd layer. If you think about how you put in the last edge that will become 1/3 and by avoiding "flipped edges" it will become 1/2.

If I have the time I will create a sample solve, but I don't have time to learn notation for Pyraminx this week.


----------



## pjk (Aug 3, 2007)

Okay, thanks. Also, the notation is same as 3x3.


----------



## edd5190 (Aug 14, 2007)

Where's my trophy?


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 15, 2007)

My Mefferts Pyraminx kinda sucks... It popped second day. :S


----------



## pjk (Aug 15, 2007)

Wow. Mine has worked fine, and I have had sub-9 solves. Did you lube it?


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 15, 2007)

No, not yet. I guess I should. XP


----------



## tnk351 (May 23, 2018)

Epic bump!
Now i won


----------



## Zaksox (May 25, 2018)

tnk351 said:


> Epic bump!
> Now i won


not for long, tnk.


----------



## teboecubes (May 26, 2018)

i win...

for now


----------



## tnk351 (May 26, 2018)

I win


----------



## teboecubes (May 27, 2018)

I win


----------



## teboecubes (May 29, 2018)

E


----------



## teboecubes (May 29, 2018)

️️️️️️️️️️️️️️️️️️️️️️️️️️️️️️️️️️️️️️️️️️️️️️️️️️️️️️️️️️️️️️️️️️️️️️️️️️️️️️️️️️️️️️️️️️️️


----------



## The Cubing Potato (Jun 6, 2018)

I win 

For now


----------



## teboecubes (Jun 9, 2018)

.


----------



## tnk351 (Jun 10, 2018)

oi


----------



## Swagrid (Aug 10, 2018)

I almost never get replied to so here we go


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 10, 2018)

greentgoatgal said:


> I win.
> 
> Another forum I'm in has a thread just like this that's been going since 2012 and has close to 2000 posts. It's crazy how much time people will knowingly waste doing completely useless things.


This one started in 2007. Pretty easy to win though


----------



## AMCuber (Aug 11, 2018)

_._


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 13, 2018)

NET


----------



## Swagrid (Aug 29, 2018)

custom methods be like


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Aug 29, 2018)

My gosh that’s like biggest bump record


----------



## pjk (Aug 29, 2018)

AvGalen said:


> This one started in 2007. Pretty easy to win though


On July 25th, 2007, Arnaud posts:


AvGalen said:


> I don't want to win this game, please make me lose! (This will be my last post in this topic)



Over 11 years later, he posts and wins again, haha.

By the way Arnaud, are you back cubing again? How are things? Long time no see.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 29, 2018)

I think it's awesome that ExoCorsair managed to be the winner for 11 years.


----------



## Thom S. (Aug 29, 2018)

FastCubeMaster said:


> My gosh that’s like biggest bump record



No
this thread has a 3934 Day Bump, while this thread
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/results-may-29-june-4-2006.292/#post-1283752
has a Bump of 4309 Days.


----------



## Swagrid (Aug 30, 2018)

h


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 31, 2018)

Thom S. said:


> No
> this thread has a 3934 Day Bump, while this thread
> https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/results-may-29-june-4-2006.292/#post-1283752
> has a Bump of 4309 Days.


Somebody (not me) is going back through all the old posts....manually?????

@pjk: Yes, I am back to cubing regularly. I never really stopped cubing or going to competitions, but I did stop to do it regularly. I have now set a "WCA: once per 2 months, SS: every week" goal


----------



## ZenTheCuber (Sep 18, 2018)

Nobody goes on this thread anymore, so me


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 19, 2018)

I keep on winning


----------



## ZenTheCuber (Sep 19, 2018)

no


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 24, 2018)

AvGalen said:


> I keep on winning





ZenTheCuber said:


> no


Proving my point


----------



## ZenTheCuber (Sep 24, 2018)

no u


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 25, 2018)

<udlrfb>, so there surely is a u


----------



## 1001010101001 (Sep 25, 2018)

hi
I win!


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 25, 2018)

1001010101001 said:


> hi
> I win!


You sure did.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Sep 26, 2018)

AvGalen said:


> You sure did.


But you didn't


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 26, 2018)

1001010101001 said:


> But you didn't


I did, and I do again. You should check the rules


----------



## 1001010101001 (Sep 27, 2018)

hi


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 1, 2018)

1001010101001 said:


> hi


bi (or bye, you choose)


----------



## Kumato (Oct 29, 2018)

GG fellas


----------



## 1001010101001 (Oct 31, 2018)

GG me!


----------

